# obdeleven coding high beam with fog lights



## ycodryn (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello. I have tried some codes that are from seat or vw for my skoda kodiaq full led and all are working but I can`t get to work high beam together with fog lamps.

For high beam with fog I have tried this code but fog is not flashing when I`m trying to use high beam. Anyone can help please?

Select Control unit 9 (Central Electrics)
Authorization: 31347
Adaptation
Name: Leuchte12NL LB45
Lichtfunktion C 12
Value = Fernlicht links (default not active)
Lichtfunktion D 12
Value = Lichthupe generell (default not active)
Dimmwert CD 12
Value = 127(default 0)
Dimming direction CD 12
Value = Maximize
Name:Leuchte13NL RB5
Lichtfunktion C 13
Value = Fernlicht rechts (default not active)
Lichtfunktion D 13
Value = Lichthupe generell (default not active)
Dimmwert CD 13
Value = 127(default 0)
Dimming direction CD 13
Value = Maximize


----------



## ycodryn (Jun 17, 2018)

Searching on internet I combined what info I found and from different cars and Leuchte*** codes and made this code that is working.


High-beams with Fog lights on long burst
Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Authorization: 31347
Adaptation
*Leuchte2SL VLB10
Lichtfunktion D 2
Value = Fernlicht rechts (default: not active)
Dimmwert CD 2
Value = 100 (default: 100)
*Leuchte3SL VRB21
Lichtfunktion D 3
Value = Fernlicht links (default: not active)
Dimmwert CD 3
Value = 100 (default: 100)
*Leuchte4 TFL LB4
Lichtfunktion D 4
Value = Fernlicht rechts (default: not active)
Dimmwert CD 4
Value = 127 (default: 127)
*Leuchte5 TFL RB32
Lichtfunktion D 5
Value = Fernlicht links (default: not active)
Dimmwert CD 5
Value = 127 (default: 127)

(fog-lights are turned on with high-beam lights when the left-hand stalk behind the steering wheel is pushed towards the windscreen (and the rotary light switch is in "Auto", or "On" position)


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

I tried this but it did not work.


----------

